# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Stunning Porsche GT3 997 Gen 2 - Track toy loveliness!! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Stunning Porsche GT3 997 Gen 2 - Track toy loveliness!! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Porsche 997.2 GT3 * 


Hi guys, thanks for checking out another write up!

This time is a special one for me as it's THE Porsche I want to own. The track focused but comfortable GT3. It just oozes performance and the noise it makes is awesome. My first even lap around the Nurburgring was in a GT3 and I fell in love! I've since probably done 30-40 laps in them there and now seriously want to own one! One day!

First up were the wheels with Rollo's Orchard County Detailing Wheel cleaner, it did a very good job too.

Cleaned with various tools and wheel woolies on the back.



















Smaller wheel woo lie for the brakes










Rinsed










Onto the rear wheels.

The OCD wheel cleaner has a really nice cling too it.



















Once all the wheels were done the body was then thoroughly rinsed. I tested some more OCD-Ni products and loved them all. The snow foam in particular was a nice product to be using.

First up I wanted to see how the citrus pre-rinse was compared to other similar products I had used.










Whilst this was on the surface I cracked on with the wheel arches.










And other small details
































































Onto the wash.



















Tar removed..



















Another really nice product from OCD-Ni. It works similar to tardis but its thicker heavier product. I found less was wasted whilst spraying and it held for longer in the same place on the panel rather than loads running off onto the ground like tardis tends to.




























Now the car was brought into the unit for claying then drying.














































Now the car was ready to have the paint transformed!










Masking up delicate areas



















The rear wing was carefully removed and stored in a safe place to give proper access to the rear wings and light cluster. This meant a thorough and safe job was done to all areas.



















Beautiful paint gleaming through now!










Various shots from the machine polishing stages.

















































































































































buffing off the last of the residue before the rear wing goes back on.



















Back on she goes










The wheels were then hand polished with Swissvax cleaner fluid and sealed with Swissvax Autobahn.










Then after a coat of sealant, 2 coats of Swissvax Best of show were applied.










Once this was on and curing we set about more little finishing touches. The interior was detailed and the rear window was also given a much needed clean. You'll know how awkward it is to clean a rear window of a GT3 with a roll cage if you see one!










50/50 of the glass inside!



















Interior = Finished!




























Another item needing attention was front number plate holder. This has been like this since new according to the owner. This was thoroughly cleaned and Dressed with Gtechniq C4 semi- permanent coating.










Now once the car was all finished up with every thing polished, waxed sealed and dressed it was time to admire the hard work and take some after photos!


























































































































































Now it was time for me to return the beautiful Porsche back to the owner's house for the car to be put away for the winter. The car was thoroughly cleaned on location and readied to be stored for the winter.

Here are the pics from a period after cleaning the car.
































































My favourite one of this car though…










I hope you enjoyed reading this write up as much as I loved working on my dream car.

Any comments and feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Total work time: roughly 15 hours.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

brilliant work. Your threads are always a good read! :thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Love these GT models, lovely work also...


John


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always buddy, very nice work and an outstanding finish :thumb:..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great now and very lucky owner to have a track day car like that , now ready for trip to Brands Hatch i would say, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic - love that last picture too!


----------



## Liver (Feb 23, 2009)

that is gorgeous jay 

brilliant work as always, ur work really is something else


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

top job there
awesome car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Jay, have fun driving the car back to the owner? Hehe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice and it´s an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice,hope you get yours one day :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Jay, certainly brought some life back to the paintwork:thumb:
Have you tried a windshield wonder? Makes reaching the rear screen through the roll cage a damn site easier!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Jay, not a bad day at the office working on one of these babies !

Baz


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning Work as always Jay. Many thanks for trying the products out. Glad you liked them! laughed out as the first time I did one of these that were railed, I managed to get stuck in the roll cage and between the seats trying to get at the rear screen.. Luckily the thoughtful owner was on hand to get everyone in to the garage to take pictures before I managed to escape!!! stunning car and stunning finish!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

simply stunning, and my dream car


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cracking turn around Jay. But did not expect anything less.
Hope your dreams come true one day. :thumb:

P.S I agree on the comment on OC Wheel cleaner. Very nice product to use.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Top job I enjoy reading your work 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jay, sublime work as ever mate, I always look forward to your write ups and this is one of my faves!

I agree on the car too, I'd love to own one, one day, they are amazing.

Thanks for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work Jay, love the reflections in the after shots showing the true clarity of the paint after your attention!

Love the outside shots from the rear with the exhaust steam!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice indeed Good day at the office .I nearly fainted a few months ago when i had to buy a torque multiplier wrench for these ££££


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks anthony. I managed to get a torque wrench for these pretty cheap, some of my family work in structural steel so the kind of torque needed for these wheels isn't uncommon when erecting steel frames


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

fantastic work as always


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Jay, looks tidy :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous work Jay on an equally gorgeous machine.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning car, great job and very good pictures!

Congrats!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car and great work.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Jay, big fan of the GT3 myself as well!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

And on the 8th day God created :thumb:



>


Beautiful...


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a nice car.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hoppo32 said:


> And on the 8th day God created :thumb:
> 
> Beautiful...


Exactly


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as always Jay, have fun driving the car back to the owner? Hehe


Not really!  25 mph max to make sure it stayed as clean as possible!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Good work J:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks jay  just gotta wait for the Rs 4.0 to pop in now!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Car looks stunning mate, fantastic job.


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Absolutely stunning job on a dream motor - thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning work! I love these cars, the best colour IMO :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:

When you clean up on site do you give it a full foam again or just a rinse down and TBM?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense worksmanship as always Jay, nothing else like it, fantastic piece of machinery.

What polish/pad was used?

Oh and this is the reason sometimes I hate paint protection film...










You can see it looking kinda peely. Robs the paint of it's true finish sometimes. I had to take all mine off as I was gutted after detailing to see the paint still look poop.

Understandable on cars like the porsche, I know my boss' 997.2 Turbo bonnet has taken a lot of abuse in 12 months.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There's no film on that! Lol


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great work, a lot to do in 15 hours! Good to see some support for NI too


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and some very nice shots you took there! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks florian


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work,my dream track car  ps you could have polished the exhaust tips?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll get the angle grinder out next time! That ceramic stuff doesn't half take some shifting!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Miglior said:


> I'll get the angle grinder out next time! That ceramic stuff doesn't half take some shifting!


Ah thats why then :lol: :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Wot can you say!proper car,check the tyres love it!,stunning job mate,top work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Not too shabby is it?
Always enjoy reading your well photographed presented threads , i like the way you portray your cars in all aspects of lighting something thats missing in most threads so the true correction of the car is shown not under lighting before and non shiny lighting after which personally shows absolutely zero correction wise thats been done to the car , and something ive never understood on DW , its like showing a persons matted hair going in a hairdressers , then showing a few snips of hair falling off then the final results with a hat on.
keep up the good professional work , threads a pleasure to read.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Not too shabby is it?
> Always enjoy reading your well photographed presented threads , i like the way you portray your cars in all aspects of lighting something thats missing in most threads so the true correction of the car is shown not under lighting before and non shiny lighting after which personally shows absolutely zero correction wise thats been done to the car , and something ive never understood on DW , its like showing a persons matted hair going in a hairdressers , then showing a few snips of hair falling off then the final results with a hat on.
> keep up the good professional work , threads a pleasure to read.


Totally agree Marc... (top work Jay)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Not too shabby is it?
> Always enjoy reading your well photographed presented threads , i like the way you portray your cars in all aspects of lighting something thats missing in most threads so the true correction of the car is shown not under lighting before and non shiny lighting after which personally shows absolutely zero correction wise thats been done to the car , and something ive never understood on DW , its like showing a persons matted hair going in a hairdressers , then showing a few snips of hair falling off then the final results with a hat on.
> keep up the good professional work , threads a pleasure to read.


thanks very much marc! very kind of you to say so


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Jay, certainly brought some life back to the paintwork:thumb:
> Have you tried a windshield wonder? Makes reaching the rear screen through the roll cage a damn site easier!


I think I used one... /goes off to google the name of what I used! It's some long handled window cleaner thing!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Miglior said:


> I think I used one... /goes off to google the name of what I used! It's some long handled window cleaner thing!


Its called a Dairylea stick cloth thingy.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice though why I missed this I dont know :confused

Refkections look stunning dude and the lighting works well with teh white walls to give some nice reflection shots. Sure i'll get th hang of this photography lark one day


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

top job on an awesome car


----------

